# Any way to stop or slow rust?



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

Hi everyone

I have the typical Golf Mk5 rusting wheel arch problem, like this: http://www.stuartdalby.co.uk/vwgolfmk5/rust_wing/

Went to the dealer today, they got out their paint depth gauge and the paint was unbelievably thick, between 250 and 350 microns! Its obviously had a respray so understandably they wouldn't put it through.

Havent really got the cash to get it repaired privately, so is there any product out there that will stop or slow down the rust formation? its basically just bubbles under the paint with a tiny bit of rust right at the edge of the panel.

Thanks


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

no magic treatment ...the bubbles are because its rusted from inside out 

cleaning up behind it and sealing it with paint /thick wax would slow it because its sealed out the air and moisture , but sounds like its too far gone to bother with


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Fronts or rear or both?

Not really anything you can do but Start saving mate


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

Its actually just the one wheel arch.

I went to a bodyshop just now, didn't catch the owner but they will phone me back today or tomorrow. If its a good price I may get it repaired, got some other bits and pieces to do too like a bit of chipped paint, spider web type cracks and the lot of the alloys refurbished.

It was Perfection Body Repairs in Birmingham if any of you have used them. Found them on Google and they have excellent reviews. Have any of you used them?


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Is it the front wing?? A few of my mates have mk5 GTi's and they have had the same problems with the front wings rusting/bubbling, Only way to cure it mate, is buy new front wings and get them painted!!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah if its a front get it replaced...be worth looking inside the other one too

dont go for the cheapest repair , for rust you need it doing right and doing once , otherwise it will be festering again by spring time


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

Yes its the front left wing. I can just about feel it coming on the front right wing but its absolutely minor at the moment. Its not visible, you can just slightly feel it.

I'll see what the body shop says, it's not often I go for the cheap and easy solution to anything lol

I found a front wing on eBay for £30, but it isn't genuine. How good are these non genuine body panels in regards to quality? Here is the link:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-GOLF-M...DE-/321769326197?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> yeah if its a front get it replaced...be worth looking inside the other one too
> 
> dont go for the cheapest repair , for rust you need it doing right and doing once , otherwise it will be festering again by spring time


Personally I would get the 2 front wings done, cost more in the long run if you leave it and then have to take it to the bodyshop again, at least when at the bodyshop the paint/materials etc are already there, and if you do the both you wont have to worry for at least another 10-15 years


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Exactly as above said, even though you only see a small area of rust it could be a lot worse replace rather than temporary prevent the slow death of your wings.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

How old is the car? How many owners has the car had? Do you know the previous owners?

The car could easily have been resprayed before 1st delivery, whether a problem with the initial factory job needed redone, or damage caused somewhere along the line from the factory to the 1st buyer.

Audi tried to get out of a warranty repair on my friends car because it had been painted. He pointed he was only the 2nd owner, and he bought it from his parents and 100% KNEW it was not painted since they bought it from that garage! They did a warranty repair on it after that :lol:


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Trying to repair it is pointless, once the body shop take a grinder to the wing to remove the rust it will have more holes than a teabag in it. Better to get the wings replaced - as you already know it's a common problem.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bero said:


> How old is the car? How many owners has the car had? Do you know the previous owners?
> 
> The car could easily have been resprayed before 1st delivery, whether a problem with the initial factory job needed redone, or damage caused somewhere along the line from the factory to the 1st buyer.
> 
> Audi tried to get out of a warranty repair on my friends car because it had been painted. He pointed he was only the 2nd owner, and he bought it from his parents and 100% KNEW it was not painted since they bought it from that garage! They did a warranty repair on it after that :lol:


This happens more often then people think, I went to a bodyshop to have some paint on my car years ago and there was 4 MK6 Golf R's which where brand new un-registered at the time, I asked how they managed to all need paint at the same time and the guy told me that they where all damaged in delivery and they where having front and rear bumpers painted on all 4 cars!!!

Obviously these cars where eventually registered and then sold as brand new to customers, who are unaware that there cars would have already been in a bodyshop and painted.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

You say you can only just feel coming through on the second wing.

If the paint is intact and not allowing moisture through to the metal where could the problem be originating from?

The chances are it's 100% worse on the inside - the part you can't see.

And it will gradually keep eating away - getting worse, and worse, and worse!

Sorry to sound like the Grim Reaper - but getting the outer paint layers repaired won't stop the problem inside continually eating its way through


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

As above rust is TIP OF ICEBERG ! A family member has just had 2xnew wings on warranty from vw


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

Hmmm....it does look like I'll have to get some new wings, vw certainly aren't going to replace them. Maybe next year then xD


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Dont bother with it until you have the money saved to buy a new genuine wing and have it painted professionally, any other repair will only be temporary and WILL rust again and will be a waste of time and money.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

scoobyboy1 said:


> This happens more often then people think, I went to a bodyshop to have some paint on my car years ago and there was 4 MK6 Golf R's which where brand new un-registered at the time, I asked how they managed to all need paint at the same time and the guy told me that they where all damaged in delivery and they where having front and rear bumpers painted on all 4 cars!!!
> 
> Obviously these cars where eventually registered and then sold as brand new to customers, who are unaware that there cars would have already been in a bodyshop and painted.


There's been a figure banded about that 75% of cars fresh off the forecourt and new to the customer have had paintwork repairs.
If this figure is anywhere near true ..?.. then assuming that 'top of the range' makes (Bentley, Rolls Royce, etc) are more cared for before reaching the customer than the 'run of the mill' makes - it then makes you wonder wonder if any of the 'entry level' makes ever reach their first owner without being repaired


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

A lot of my family and friends work at main dealers I can vouch that a lot of new cars get paintwork before being sold 

One place has a permanent sprayer set up at the back of their stock field as he's there all day everyday doing repairs on brand new cars


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Shot blasting is my preferred method but as above new wings


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

JCoxy said:


> Shot blasting is my preferred method but as above new wings


Why shot blast a wing?? it will bolt off and bolt on a new one, shot blasting is great if doing subframes, and quarter panels etc that dont either un-bolt easy or un-bolt at all.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

save up and get something like this if money is tight 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-new...986198?hash=item35f5602796:g:TzcAAOSw7NNUBE7x

they paint them to your colour code , wont be as good as blending the paint at a bodyshop but will tidy the car up for the sake of £200


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah in those circumstances then its great


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

scoobyboy1 said:


> This happens more often then people think, I went to a bodyshop to have some paint on my car years ago and there was 4 MK6 Golf R's which where brand new un-registered at the time, I asked how they managed to all need paint at the same time and the guy told me that they where all damaged in delivery and they where having front and rear bumpers painted on all 4 cars!!!
> 
> Obviously these cars where eventually registered and then sold as brand new to customers, who are unaware that there cars would have already been in a bodyshop and painted.


Yes, surprisingly people seem to think if a car gets a bad stone chip 1 mile from the dealer while on the back of the truck it immediately gets crushed :lol:

There's literally hundreds of points along the way that damage can occur....which will, of course and will be repaired. And there is nothing wrong with that....it's the same way it has always been. Probably less painting now as modern factory robots should be more reliable / consistent the 1st time around.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ive seen them when tree branches smash into the roof ..you really dont want your new car at the top front on a transporter


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

steveo3002 said:


> ive seen them when tree branches smash into the roof ..you really dont want your new car at the top front on a transporter


Oh I don't know ..... at least it's out of stone chip territory up there :lol:


----------

